# Snowshoe Hare



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Second one ever, first with a pistol.
View attachment 242303


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice Job! We used to hunt them with beagles & .22 pistols. What a blast. Lots of action per hare vs. shotgun.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Got another one today! So much fun.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## ez2cy (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, They are a lot of fun to hunt, went last week to the U.P for a (4) day hunt came home with (8) total.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Was blessed with another hare on this beautiful February day.


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice job! Love the pics especially since I've been striking out with my pellet gun this year. Haven't seen many in my regular spots just south of Gaylord in the last few years.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Another .22 pistol hare!


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

I thought my wife had big feet!


----------

